# Columbia ...love this light!...local pickup



## jd56 (Jan 6, 2012)

But it now at &150 (local pickup only but, professionally packaged?)....
light should have a good value for sure.
Not a batwing but cool just the same. What is this light?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Columbia-Bu...326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a17dc7536


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

jd56 said:


> But it now at &150 (local pickup only but, professionally packaged?)....
> light should have a good value for sure.
> Not a batwing but cool just the same. What is this light?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Columbia-Bu...326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a17dc7536




Those lights show up on ebay. Just keep an eye out, you'll find one.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 7, 2012)

*What kind of light is it?*

Catfish, or anyone, what kind of pedestal headlight is this on this bike? (brand and name of light assembly).
Were they used on various manufactured bikes?
Is there a specific year range these were used?

It is a cool looking headlamp. 
Are the jewels to each side lighted fixtures or just jewels?


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 7, 2012)

isn't like a delta defender or something, BTW if you rear the Ad it states the bike had been package by a local bike shop. maybe the guy is willing to take the bike to shop to have it shipped?


----------



## jd56 (Jan 7, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> isn't like a delta defender or something, BTW if you rear the Ad it states the bike had been package by a local bike shop. maybe the guy is willing to take the bike to shop to have it shipped?




Yeah it says "local pick up only" then in the rear it says packaged. Got to love CL. This is why I don't buy on here. The right hand doesn't know what the left hand is holding or doing.
I wasn't interested in the bike but, was attracted to the fender light. Have to many girls now.


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Catfish, or anyone, what kind of pedestal headlight is this on this bike? (brand and name of light assembly).
> Were they used on various manufactured bikes?
> Is there a specific year range these were used?
> 
> ...




It is a Delta light. Made for Columbia. from the 50s. I think I have one to sell. Just can't get to it for a while.


----------



## serg (Jan 7, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Catfish, or anyone, what kind of pedestal headlight is this on this bike? (brand and name of light assembly).
> Were they used on various manufactured bikes?
> Is there a specific year range these were used?
> 
> ...





Here Columbia 3 Star Deluxe 1953. The jewels are not illuminated. It costs about $60-100






Serg


----------



## jd56 (Jan 7, 2012)

catfish said:


> It is a Delta light. Made for Columbia. from the 50s. I think I have one to sell. Just can't get to it for a while.




I have a 55' 5 star that it would look great on. Let me know when you find it and please send me a picture and total price. Pm me if you prefer.
JD


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 7, 2012)

That style delta headlight was put on the 3 Stars by Columbia, the ones that went of the 5 Stars were different.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 7, 2012)

mr. columbia....I like this one, unless the 5 star's look as cool
Got a picture of what went on this bike?
I know there are incorrect parts on this bike, but a correct light would be cool to have.


----------

